# Inmovilizador para el arranque



## mams69 (Nov 25, 2007)

Buenas, tengo que montar algun sistema para que una flota de camiones no arranque, y he pensado en algun circuito electronico que detecte alguna especie de llavero que llebe el conductor y deje arrancar, si el llavero no esta proximo no deja arrancar. Haber si alguien conoce algun kit que se pueda aplicar para este fin. Gracias de ante mano.


----------



## ciri (Dic 15, 2007)

Lo veo medio complicado.. por ahí si explicar cual sería su función te puedan dar otras ideas..

por el encendido de la llave es mecánico..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2007)

Los aparatos comerciales que realizan esto poseen un transmisor que manda un pulso codificado cada minuto (+ o -), este pulso lo recibe un receptor que mantiene activo un temporizador, al cesar los pulsos (Por separacion fisica, distancia), el temporizador (Luego del periodo) se desconecta y bloquea el motor.

En Argentina existen varias alarmas que agregan esto a la proteccion habitual

Por que lugar del universo rondas tu ?

Busca alarmas por presencia.


----------



## mams69 (Dic 16, 2007)

En Toledo España, estaba pensando en un sistema RFID (creo que se escribe asi) pero me han dicho que esto solo funciona con una separacion de la antena y el transporder de unos 10 cm.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 16, 2007)

La otra vez vi en un programa un sistema que usaba una tecnologia tipo Bluetooth y que hacia justamente eso.
Uno llevaba el llavero en el bolsillo y con solo acercarse las puertas se abrian, y al acercarse al vehiculo este se encendía con presionar un boton, es decir sin llaves.
Deben vender sistemas como este en algun comercio del ramo.
Sino quizas se puede hacer algo similar con un emisor de radiofrecuencia de corto alcance.

Saludos.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 16, 2007)

Hace unos cuantos años experimenté con circuito que tenía este fin. A pesar de funcionar perfectamente nunca lo instalé definitivamente. Lo que hice, fué elaborar un PCB similar en tamaño a los Memory Stick´s de Sony (aproximadamente unos 25mm de ancho por 50 de largo), con contactos trazados que debían cerrarse o mantenerse abiertos al insertarlo en una ranura con contactos. Estos contactos comandaban dos CI´s (creo que eran el 4011). Al coincidir el trazado con los contactos el circuito terminaba accionando un relay que habilitaba la corriente para que la llave de ignición esté activa. Con la combinación de contactos abiertos y cerrados evitaba que al meter una placa virgen (todos los contactos cerrados), se active el sistema. Al meter la placa, un microswitch ubicado el fondo activaba todo el sistema. Tambbién pensé en reemplazar el microswitch con un optoacoplador, pero esto requería que el circuito permanezca con tensión. 
Fue un diseño mío en los tiempos en los que estudiaba para aprender sobre este tipo de CI´s y lamentablemente no me quedó nada de eso. Pero es una idea, y para nada dificil de elaborar. 

Suerte.


----------



## mams69 (Dic 17, 2007)

Jos1957 dijo:
			
		

> Hace unos cuantos años experimenté con circuito que tenía este fin. A pesar de funcionar perfectamente nunca lo instalé definitivamente. Lo que hice, fué elaborar un PCB similar en tamaño a los Memory Stick´s de Sony (aproximadamente unos 25mm de ancho por 50 de largo), con contactos trazados que debían cerrarse o mantenerse abiertos al insertarlo en una ranura con contactos. Estos contactos comandaban dos CI´s (creo que eran el 4011). Al coincidir el trazado con los contactos el circuito terminaba accionando un relay que habilitaba la corriente para que la llave de ignición esté activa. Con la combinación de contactos abiertos y cerrados evitaba que al meter una placa virgen (todos los contactos cerrados), se active el sistema. Al meter la placa, un microswitch ubicado el fondo activaba todo el sistema. Tambbién pensé en reemplazar el microswitch con un optoacoplador, pero esto requería que el circuito permanezca con tensión.
> Fue un diseño mío en los tiempos en los que estudiaba para aprender sobre este tipo de CI´s y lamentablemente no me quedó nada de eso. Pero es una idea, y para nada dificil de elaborar.
> 
> Suerte.






Pero esto ya necesitas de insertar algo, cosa que no quiero que haya que hacer, lo del bt creo que es mejor idea para lo que estoy buscando, si alguien sabe seguir por este hilo que lo ponga.


----------

